# Always read *ALL* the small print



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm "tarting" on 0% Credit Cards and my current Sainsburys one offered 0% for 10 months on balance transfers and 0% for 12 months on purchases at Sainsburys. Since I shop at Sainsburys anyway it was a good card for me.

I've just passed the 10 month mark for the balance transfer and I have paid more than that back over the 10 months so the balance is just Sainsburys purchases - not used the card anywhere else.

On this month's statement it says that the estimated interest on the next statement will be £~12 - WTF 

Read the Ts & Cs on the back of the statement, sure enough, payments will pay the card off in the following order, Balance Transfers, .......

Hmm, stuck the figures off all my statements into a spreadsheet which confirmed that I hadn't miscalculated. 

Re-read the Ts & Cs - all of them this time, including the next paragraph after the order of payments above...."Except for promotional periods when we will pay off Sainsburys purchases, Balance Transfers, ......" :wall: :wall: :wall:

Oh well, £12 is only 4 pints of Guinness so no major problem, just means I'll have to take out another 0% card a couple of months earlier.

The upside to it is I can buy my 24" high-spec LCD monitor and new camera lens now, not in 6 weeks time (going to put them on this card then transfer the balance)


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a 3 month free interest period on my AmEx card and last month they charged me £10 when the offer had a month to run!!

I challenged it and they refunded the interest.


I need to get back into CC tarting again...

CM


----------



## jazsarl (Aug 19, 2009)

HI

Tarting on cards is not such a good idea anymore, since December 2008 the rules on what companies see when they do a credit check has changed. Before all they could see was wether you are a good payer on not. Now they can tell if you pay in full every month, or slowly how much you pay and if you are just taking the offers and running IE if you going to profitable for them. 

you will eventually get turned down for credit card if you continue. I was turned down for a savings account paying good interest because i was told i had bad credit history. Rubbish my credit history is in the top 1% in uk, I have an account with experian and check my credit file 4 times a year. The only reason they never opened the account for me was that they would not make any money from me.
your thoughts?


----------

